

Farewell Letter - mudge
http://hpaste.org/2359

======
mynameishere
Context?

~~~
mudge
He quit his job. It was a letter to some of the employees at work. His last
effort to inspire them.

~~~
mynameishere
I guess I inferred that much. Unless there's something more to it, it sounds
like he spent a little too much time trying to introduce new technologies. In
real life, even managers have a hard time forcing tools on people--there are
various good and bad reasons for this. For a co-worker to say--for
instance--"We need to replace this Java code with Lisp", is definitely the
short road to ridicule.

Throwing away working systems, processes, technologies, well...not usually
wise.

